# DxO 7



## briansquibb (Dec 2, 2011)

has anyone started using this yet? Any comments?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2011)

briansquibb said:


> has anyone started using this yet? Any comments?



I have.

The UI is pretty much unchanged. Workflow no longer requires you to add images to a project before working on them - you can work directly from a folder of images, export sidecars and convert. Biggest improvement is that the image processing is _much_ faster.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 2, 2011)

They still dont support the large whites on the 1d4 though


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2011)

Even worse...almost unfathomable to me, in fact...is that they don't support the 135mm f/2L. 

Typing that response inspired me to check yet again, and it seems the 135L has _finally_ made it onto the planned module list, expected in 3/2010.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2011)

Assuming you use DxO, do you have any experience with how long it takes them to incorporate a new camera? I'm curious about how long I'll need to wait to be able to use DxO with 1D X RAW files. I've had my S100 since early November, and that module is due out in January - but that's only one lens...


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Dec 2, 2011)

I never heard of this program until now, and it seems reasonably priced...the question is, what can it do that Photoshop CS5 can't do?

Being new to digital I am still sorting out what I need to get my photos the best they can be...and so far Photoshop CS5 seems to do quite well with the automatic lens distortion correction, exposure, etc.

Ted


----------



## goretexguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Ted-
One of the key features of DxO is the built-in lens vignette and distortion data. They do extensive testing with many different lens/body configurations so the software knows *exactly* what adjustments to perform. Pretty cool stuff, actually.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 2, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Assuming you use DxO, do you have any experience with how long it takes them to incorporate a new camera? I'm curious about how long I'll need to wait to be able to use DxO with 1D X RAW files. I've had my S100 since early November, and that module is due out in January - but that's only one lens...



I only use it for some of its features. The rest I do in DPP. I was put off by the very slow speed of DxO6 - 7 is MUCH faster.

Might now use it more often


----------



## lol (Dec 2, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The UI is pretty much unchanged. Workflow no longer requires you to add images to a project before working on them - you can work directly from a folder of images, export sidecars and convert. Biggest improvement is that the image processing is _much_ faster.


While that sums it up, I'd rate the UI as a significant improvement. I hated the project requirement previously as it added nothing for me and only took extra time to click through it. Speed improvement for CPU only wasn't significant to me, but the GPU support made a huge difference.

Processing 21 random 7D RAWs with supported lens modules:
V6.6: 234 seconds
V7 CPU only: 201 seconds (1.16x speed of V6.6)
V7 OpenCL: 88 seconds (2.66x speed of V6.6)

My hardware: i7-2600k stock, 8GB ram Win7-64, HD6850. So I do have a relatively fast CPU with a current mid range GPU. If you have a slower CPU and faster GPU the relative improvement could be much greater.


On adding cameras, you'd have to look at the history for an indication. For example, v7 brings support for the Sony a77, NEX C3 and 5N, Fuji X100 and a Nikon P7100.

On adding modules, I don't think anyone can give a definite time scale. You might be able to influence their priority list by filling in a form on their web site.


----------



## darleks (Dec 4, 2011)

Are trial versions of this available somewhere?


----------



## lol (Dec 4, 2011)

Time limited demo can be obtained from their site: http://www.dxo.com/uk/photo/free_trial_version


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Even worse...almost unfathomable to me, in fact...is that they don't support the 135mm f/2L.
> 
> Typing that response inspired me to check yet again, and it seems the 135L has _finally_ made it onto the planned module list, expected in 3/2010.



It is probably low on the priority list because other lenses need corrections a lot more.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The UI is pretty much unchanged. Workflow no longer requires you to add images to a project before working on them - you can work directly from a folder of images, export sidecars and convert. Biggest improvement is that the image processing is _much_ faster.



Thanks Neuro... I have found you to be a great source of useful and accurate information on these forums...  Cheers!

I've used some earlier versions of DxO Optics Pro and have always liked the large scale batch-processing capabilities it offered. I will be upgrading to v7 (will install DxO Optics Pro v7 after I reformat my hdd & reinstall the operating system).

The workflow / UI changes sound a definite improvement to me (I did appreciate how much quicker loading images into a project was with the latter versions eg DxO v6...)

DxO Optics Pro v7 has all my camera body (7D and 350D) and lens combinations - apart from my ol' Canon 100-300mm USM which I don't use anymore... since I have the Canon 70-300mm L USM IS instead 

I'm looking forward to the increase in speed, and some of the new features. Speed wasn't a 'huge' concern for me though, as I usually batched several hundred photos at a time, and set my computer to do its thing - doing other tasks in the meantime, or coming back when I needed to. (I have a reasonably fast / high capacity machine - though not 'top of the line / brand new' anymore).

PS... Neuro... I think you had a typo - the 135mm f/2 L is set for release 03.2012 (not 2010). Even the best people do typos :

I'll be following this post - and reading new threads to gauge other users' opinions of DxO Optics Pro 7.

Paul


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Typing that response inspired me to check yet again, and it seems the 135L has _finally_ made it onto the planned module list, expected in 3/2010.



And the 8-15mm f/4 L disappeared.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 5, 2011)

Comparisons between DXO and lightroom?


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 5, 2011)

passserby said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > And the 8-15mm f/4 L disappeared.
> ...



DxO can already defish the EF 15mm f/2.8 diagonal fisheye, and AFAIK defishing an 8mm circular fisheye uses the same algorithm. Read another way, the 8mm doesn't produce a different distortion than the 15mm side - the long side is the wide side magnified by a factor of two.


----------



## lol (Dec 5, 2011)

Did some quick side by side image comparisons with the files from the earlier speed test. I can't see any obvious difference in image quality. Possibly v6.6 has more sharpening applied by default but I haven't really fiddled away from the presets yet.



AprilForever said:


> Comparisons between DXO and lightroom?


Never got into LR myself, but you can get a demo of both and try them


----------

